# New Shelby Non Wishbone frame project



## JRE (Apr 15, 2020)

Just picked this 1935 Shelby non wishbone fram project up. It needs Everything lol. Need to replace the fork and lower truss rod bracket up firts


----------



## JLF (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice start!  What’s the plan?  Back to original spec?


----------



## JRE (Apr 15, 2020)

Not sure yet. This one might be the start to a custom I can put it the back of my 67 Chevy C10 at the car shows


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 17, 2020)

Very much like this framestyle! Good score!


----------



## JRE (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks. First challenge is figure out why the previous owner put the bearing race one backwards and also figure out how to get it off.


----------



## JRE (May 3, 2020)

Got it off. Turned it into a nut and used a adjustable wrench to get it off. Next step find the correct fork and spider web chain ring and dog leg crank.


----------



## JRE (May 4, 2020)

Tore it down today. This is whats left of usable correct Shelby Parts. I've got a long way to go to get this one back up and going lol


----------



## JRE (May 7, 2020)

Got most of the paint stripped of today. Need to fix a couple bad repairs then get a couple good coats of primer on it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 7, 2020)

Are you sure those are bad repairs?


----------



## JRE (May 7, 2020)

Yea big hole in the brazing on the bottom arch bar. The rest I think is just sloppy factory brazing I'm going to smooth out a little with some bondo


----------



## JRE (May 7, 2020)

Bad repair I need to fix


----------



## JRE (May 8, 2020)

All sanded and ready for bundle in a couple spots


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2020)

Is this a spreading crack?   It may have something to do with the repair & related?  You don't want your down tube to fail while riding!


----------



## JRE (May 8, 2020)

No but im getting ready to grind it all out and re braze it. We didn't have any bras rod at work so need to go get some and fix it on lunch brake on Monday.


----------



## JRE (Jun 11, 2020)

First coat of primer on. Going to let it dry for a couple days then ill guid coat it and sand it and put another coat of primer on


----------



## JRE (Jun 24, 2020)

Second coat of primer on. Hope to have it ready for paint by the end of the week and a color picked out.


----------



## JRE (Jun 25, 2020)

Second coat of primer guid coated and sanded. Thinking about painting it one of these 2 blues. Dark one is Ford Blue lighter one is sky blue..


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 14, 2020)

Glad to see the paint stripped. Maybe both colors blue? Although I can appreciate the style of that saddle on some applications I'm not sure I'm not sure it would fit with that bike.


----------



## JRE (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea having trouble finding the right shelby fork for it. Think I'm going to build up a rider with some parts I have and swap them out as I find the correct ones. Think I'm going to paint it the lighter blue with the darker blue as the accent color.goung to try and paint it on my lunch brake tomorrow


----------



## JRE (Jul 17, 2020)

It's got some color on it now


----------



## JRE (Jul 18, 2020)

Got most of it put together today. If I had a fork I'd be riding it lol


----------



## JRE (Aug 16, 2020)

Found the correct fork for it. I have it at work body working it and painting it. Made a trade with JLF and got a badge and some missing hardware today. Just need to find a lower Truss Rod bracket for it.


----------



## JRE (Aug 18, 2020)

Cleaned the badge up a little and should have the fork done in a day or 2. Still need to find a lower truss rod bracket and some head badge rivets.


----------



## JRE (Aug 18, 2020)

oops picture of the badge.


----------



## JRE (Aug 19, 2020)

Fork is painted. I'll have it on tomorrow. Still need to find a lower Truss Rod Bracket.


----------



## JRE (Aug 20, 2020)

Its a rider. Now I can ride while looking for the correct parts for it.


----------



## JRE (Aug 22, 2020)

swapped the pedals out for some nicer ones


----------



## JRE (Aug 26, 2020)

Got a lower truss rod bracket coming in the mail. Need to get busy and clean the truss rods up


----------



## JRE (Aug 27, 2020)

Truss rods are cleaned up and ready to install when the lower truss rod gets here


----------



## JRE (Aug 29, 2020)

Got the truss rods mounted up tonight. Next step find some correct rain gutter fenders and a drop stand


----------



## JRE (Sep 20, 2020)

Well I sold this to a friend of mine to help fund my most recent Shelby. I he will finish it off nice.


----------

